

Book: Rust Programming Concepts Preview - mattcarkci
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1712125778/1409335994?token=951963e5

======
wmf
Why $3,000? That's clearly not enough to pay for writing a book; is it just to
gauge demand?

~~~
mattcarkci
It is based on what other programming books on Kickstarter ask for and from my
past experience. Advances from traditional publishers are not that much more
than $3000.

The majority of successful programming books on Kickstarter raise anywhere
from a few thousand up to around $10k. The lucky few raise $20K to $100K or
more.

Since I enjoy writing programming books, I don't need it to replace my income
just supplement it.

